# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Какая нужна версия 1с 8 для работы в терминале?

## timworld

Собственно метериальные ресурсы ограничены.
Задача установить 1с Бухгалтерия на сервер чтоб юзеры могли подключаясь в терминальном режиме работать с 1с пользователей немного 2-3. Какая персия нужна? Базовая врят ли подойдет, получается надо прой брать или что то еще?

----------


## alexam09

Если несколько лицензий, то наверное будет. Нужно еще править backend.dll

----------

